# Anybody have PCOS & underweight??



## Pook

Hi,

I have PCOS but I am actually underweight. I've searched all over the internet for other people in my situation but I haven't really had much luck... So, I'm just wondering if anybody here has any experience of this?

TIA

xx


----------



## bababas

Hi,

I got PCOS and I am underweight.

I got my BFP this January since trying for 13 months. In these 13 months I only got my period naturally (without meds, got help from the doc with meds) twice. After I got my period naturally the 2nd time dec 2009, january I got BFP.

Here is a link of my short story and there is a link in there about some PCOS research about thin women.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Pook

Wow, thankyou so much! And Congratulations!! Ill take a look at that link now :flower:


----------



## saara24

While I'm not underweight anymore, I certainly was when I was diagnosed with PCOS.

My doctor refused to believe that I could have PCOS because I did not have any of the problems associated with it, such as the excess weight, hair growth etc, and my hormones were normal.

From what I've learned afterwards, it may be possible that I just have polycystic ovaries, rather than full-blown PCOS (not that it makes any practical difference for baby-making, I still can't conceive!) as I only have one or two of the symptoms from the usual lists, and they don't class you as having the syndrome unless you have three or more symptoms. So because I lack acne or excess hair growth, my lack of periods and the thick ring of cysts around both of my ovaries are apparently meaningless...

I've had maybe four natural periods in the last few years since I've been off the pill, probably less than 10 in all my life - but as far as I know, I'm a pretty extreme case (my ultrasound looked like someone had taken a big black marker pen to my ovaries - the nurse said she'd not seen anything like it before) so just because you're not fat, doesn't mean you don't have PCOS. And if you do have PCOS, it doesn't mean you can't conceive naturally - just that it'll be a bit more difficult, depending on your particular brand of body :/ As far as I know, you're actually in a better position than a lot of other girls, as often the first thing PCOSers are told to do is lose weight to improve their chances of conception. We don't need to do that, so we get fast tracked to the medical help.

Good luck babes! Keep me posted :)


----------



## valoredei

Yes, I was diagnosed with PCOS many years ago and have always been underweight. I also have never had the other normal symptoms that go along with PCOS like hair growth, skin patches etc. I'll take it as the one positive in the situation!


----------



## Haley M

I have also been diagnosed with having PCOS, and I am underweight. I am 22 years old, 5'2 and weigh 90 lbs. I have been skinny my entire life due to very high metabolism and genetics. After 3 years of being on birth control, I stopped taking it in Dec 09'..and my husband and I have been ttc ever since. During 2010 I only had my period 4 times, and finally this past November I saw an obgyn about it. After a blood test showed I had slightly elevated levels of testosterone, and with my lack of periods, he speculated that I probably have PCOS. I sometimes get moderate acne, but besides that I don't have any other symptoms. He has since referred me to an endocrinologist, and I am currently waiting for them to call so I can schedule an appointment :)


----------



## DMS

hi there! I have pcos and i have slightly lower BMI. You need to get your hormone levels checked as pcosers tend to have abnormal level of Fsh or Lh hormone which affects your cycle as well as increases the chances of mc if u get pregnant. Talk to your Gp. Goodluck!


----------



## Jessica.x

i've got pcos and underweight. been looking for people to talk to! been having a few tests done to try and help. hoping to gain the weight i need but i dont eat that much so its going to be hard! x


----------



## Crazycat87

I was hoping that someone could help me?

I am 24 and have recently been diagnosed with PCOS. Took a bit of going backwards and forwards. 1st GP I saw said I had it, but then another refused to believe I did, I was referred for a scan where they said it MAY BE polycystic ovaries, went back to my GP who again disagreed and sent me to a gyn, who confirmed it definitly was PCOS.

So here I am.

Main reason for being sent to a gyn is, for the past few weeks I have been in constant pain in my pelvis. The pain is so bad it's affecting my sleep and I can't go to work, it's really getting me down.

I stopped taking the pill around 8 months ago and havent had a period since.

Gyn has said it's nothing to worry about, and as I am not trying for a baby basically said not to worry about this until that time comes. 

She has given me a prescription for the pill and sent me on my way.

My worry being that I dont want to be on the pill... whilst I didnt plan to have a baby now, I'd hate to leave it and find I couldnt conceive. My head is such a mess. Every where I look it talks about losing weight to help PCOS but I am already underwieght with a bmi of about 18.

Don't know what to do. Do I have to take the pill or are there other options, bearing in mind its been 8 months since I had a period.

Please help


----------



## happypike

Hi gals,

Before I proceed with my long, boring story, here's the gist of it:
Stop the refined carbohydrates! PCOS is linked with insulin and blood sugar level and even though we are thin, we still have to cut all the simple carbs. In our case sugar doesn't transform to fat that fast, but it still poison us, causes spikes of the insulin level and messes up our hormone levels. 
You should look for food with low Glycemic Index. That exclude the bread, white rice, pasta, potatoes, ANY sort of sweeteners (including artificial sweeteners and agave syrup) Even some fruits are not so recommended (bananas and watermelon, for example) Pump up the protein and fat consumption to avoid losing weight, and many, many vegies, of course! 
I was looking for some good article to show the skeptics like me, but all I found are these two lectures. Sorry I can't post links, because I'm too new in the forum, check on YouTube:

Sugar: The Bitter Truth &
Fat Chance: Fructose 2.0

of Dr. Robert Lustig​
And now the long boring story:

I am underweight and have been diagnosed with PCOS about three years ago. Before that, my doctors either undermined my symptoms, saying it's nothing, I'm just too thin, and that's why my period is irregular, or even worst, one doctor said the cysts can be dangerous so he recommended to cut them surgically, with a significant part of my ovaries, of course. Thank god I'm not that naive to trust every doctor's crazy ideas.

About three years ago I moved from my home country to New York, where I believe I have way better health care. The first ObGyn I saw, diagnosed me right away. After that I changed two more and nobody ever doubted the diagnoses. So apparently, low BMI is not an exclusion factor, and maybe our case is not even that uncommon.

My last and current doctor, Dr Iris Orbuch, is the first one to tell me that the problem is in my insulin level and in all the simple carbs we are bombarded with. Initially, I was very skeptical, but I decided, what the hell, she doesn't suggest anything harmful, worst case scenario, I'll have healthier diet for couple of months. 

I've never had a sweet tooth, but I have to tell you, the first couple of weeks were hard. You cut all the simple carbs and your body is not happy. I was low on energy, irritable, headaches, cravings and I missed SO MUCH the sugar in my coffee! And the other thing, whats up with that sugar in everything! Sugar in bread, in sauces, in yogurt, in HAM!!!! Besides the craving part, not eating sugar is a pure logistical problem! For a country with such a high percentage of overweight people and diabetes, one would think there will be whole supermarkets called, NO SUGAR, but nope! I spent so much time in reading ingredients, I'm sick of it! After a wile though I adapted. Then I start having all sorts of other crazy cravings. First was the meat, I was like a wild carnivore, then the fat craving came, I could eat butter with a spoon. But don't worry, go for it. We have to take that energy from somewhere, right :) 

It all payed off at the end! My period is regular and stable, all the little cysts around the ovaries are gone one by one, even my hormones are better! 

I don't know if this diet will have the same magical effect on everybody, but for sure will be very beneficial. For starter, women with PCOS (thin or fat) are at great risk for type II diabetes. If you cut the carbs now, you will prevent that from happening, and you will be able to enjoy some dark chocolate or a piece of cake once in a wile!


----------



## Zoe edwards

Pook said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have PCOS but I am actually underweight. I've searched all over the internet for other people in my situation but I haven't really had much luck... So, I'm just wondering if anybody here has any experience of this?
> 
> TIA
> 
> xx


----------



## Zoe edwards

I also have PCOS, I'm also under weight, I'm 5ft7 and 8 stone, I've had one treatment of ivf, which failed and now they say I need to put weight on before I qualify for my next treatment which is impossible, I'm naturally thin, always have been but until I get to 9 stone they won't help me it's not fair, what's your height and weight? Xx


----------

